# When do puppy teeth start to fall out?



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh btw Sophie's a mini


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Both Raven's and Trev's teeth started falling out around 4 months. Raven is still in the process of losing his, and boy is he driving me crazy with all his chewing!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Anytime between 4 and 6 months (usually done by 6 months).


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

With dogs/pups I see at our clinic LOTS of them have started at 3 months and almost all are completely finished changing by 6 months, however it seems a heck of a lot of toys start late and have a few that hang in there being stubborn and needing extraction before they interfere with the new teeth buds coming in. 

My Lucy took what felt like FOREVER to start losing her teeth, ( I have to look back, but I think she was 4 1/2 months?). Unfortunately now, at just about 7 months we have to do extractions on all 4 canines when she is spayed . We tried delaying the spay in hopes that the teeth might fall out on their own (always prefered since extracting teeth when the new teeth can be so easily damaged is a concern), but no go. The lower canines are coming in already but just can't push the primary teeth out so they are clashing.

A note for anyone, even if you decide to opt for a late spay/neuter, if your pup has even the slightest concern of retaining teeth when you go in for your last booster, or if your pups mouth looks like it has any extra teeth, please make an appointment for a dental exam at about 6-7 months of age. It might save money and heartache down the road 

Rebecca


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy retained upper canines for what felt like months - my vet checked them, and was happy that there was no distortion, and to leave them for a while. At around six/seven months I scheduled the op - and one promptly fell out, so I cancelled. After another six weeks or so I was about to rebook, and the second came out. They felt very firmly in place up to the last day or two before they came away, too.


----------

